# iphone won't sync



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I updated my iphone software today, first to 4.01 and then to 4.1.  When I tried to sync my iphone I keep getting a message, cannot sync iphone and it gives me an error number.  Does anyone know what I should do next?  I haven't the slightest idea.
Thanks
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Restore to factory defaults, then sync again. This is going to take some time, so be sure to do it when you don't need to use the phone.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ugh


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not a big deal. I had to do it a few weeks ago when mine didn't sync...... It took maybe an hour?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I meant to say, thanks, (and ugh).  And GOOD only an hour!  I was thinking three or four.  My SIL is arriving from Dallas today so I think I will wait in case she needs to call me on my cell.


----------

